# Another Olympus Question



## jaomul (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I am fairly good at doing research on such things but hoping someone in the know can help me here. I have quite a lot of canon gear but after a recent holiday decided to downsize a little. I was going to buy an olympus EPL5 and keep most of my canon stuff but with the announcement of this EM1 and the fact that it should be able to track like a dslr I think I will end up with the EPL5 and the EM1 if it is as good as it sounds.

I have already ordered the EPL5 and can stay with my canon gear if I decide that the micro 4/3rds isnt what I want for my complete system, my question is this,

Do the micro 4/3rd olympus cameras use the same flashguns as the 4/3rd digital, are there many 3rd party options and how advanced are they in regard to off camera flash control (thanks to anyone who can shed light on this)?


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2013)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## usayit (Sep 12, 2013)

This is probably useful:

Flash for Four Thirds and Micro Four Thirds | Gary Ayton photography


----------



## usayit (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm impressed with the FL600R. 

Very small.

Feature rich.

Its actually perfectly sized for my Leica M.


I do still prefer my older Sunpak 440D with external battery pack for fast recycle times.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 12, 2013)

usayit said:


> I'm impressed with the FL600R.
> 
> Very small.
> 
> ...



Thanks usayit.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 12, 2013)

An additional TTL flash not in the list provided by Usayit is the powerful Cactus AF50.  However, it cannot be be used as a remote TTL.  On my Oly cameras it can be pointed behind & still provide proper exposure.  With the Pany bodies it must be pointed towards the subject.  

Here you see it being used in bounce plus diffused.   





Any flash for Olympus can also be used on Pany bodies.  A popular compact flash is the Oly 300R & can be purchased as a factory demo @ half price @ this trusted dealer.  

Flashes for Olympus


----------

